# GTR insurance



## Turbo mode (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey chaps im currently living in north america at this time and im moving back to the uk soon. Car insurance is really cheap over here mainly cause everyone drives a 6 litre pick up truck so a 2.6 twinturbo is looked at as a small engine.
Im 22 and i have held my drivers licence for 1 year now i have made no claims but i have had my insurance split between two companys. 
What im after is a good company to get a quote from to give me a good idear how much it will cost me to own a gtr in the Uk.

just drop me the name and the number of the company you use and ill give them a call.

also im jsut looking for 3rd party fire and thieft


----------

